# New to thyroid issues, with lots of concerns.



## RCJH (Oct 30, 2012)

Over the summer, I did some research to figure out why I just felt so BAD all the time, and discovered that I had nearly every textbook symptom of hypothyroidism. I had my doctor check my TSH, which was 3.36. He said that was fine. I had it checked less than a month later and it was 5.5. At that point I told him that it was NOT fine, and that I wanted medication. He put me on 88mcg of Synthroid.

I moved right after, so there was a lapse in time of about a month where I didn't have a doctor. I found a new one in my new city and at the first appointment, she ran blood work to make sure my levels were okay. At this time, I felt INCREDIBLE. I had so much energy! I never knew I could feel as healthy as I did. My TSH was .004 and she said that was okay especially if I was feeling as good as I was.

I started an exercise and diet regimen and have lost 16 pounds, and now all of a sudden I feel like absolute crap again. I am beyond exhausted, I'm constipated, my hair and skin are a wreck, I'm retaining water, I am mentally and emotionally spiraling...basically, I feel exactly like I did when my TSH was between 3 and 5. I had my blood tested last week to see if I was hypo again, but it was .002. My doctor lowered my medication to 75mcg. It hasn't been very long (about a week on this lower dose) but I still feel absolutely horrible. I know that this is just the beginning of my thyroid journey and you veterans are probably rolling your eyes at my lack of patience!  I am just so tired of being tired, already.

I am really frustrated and unsure right now. Is it normal to have the exact same symptoms when hyper as I've had when hypo? And is .004 and .002 really THAT different? And what would cause this to happen so suddenly? I wondered if losing that weight made 88mcg just too much, but that seems like such a small amount of weight loss to cause that much difference. I don't know what exactly I'm suspicious of, but something just doesn't seem right here. Is it possible that .002 isn't low ENOUGH? I just don't know what's going on.

I also have a question about anxiety, which I know can be a symptom of thyroid issues. To be honest, I feel quite nearly insane. I KNOW depression and anxiety - I have dealt with it my entire life. This is so different from anything I have ever experienced. I can't even explain it, except to say that even when I was suicidal, I was not as prone to anxiety and paranoia as I am now. I am so wound up all the time, I can't focus at all, every. little. thing. feels like the end of the world. Does this sound right for hyperthyroid? I ask because I am on a small dose of Zoloft and I don't know if I should be focusing on seeing if that needs changed or if this could very well be because of my apparent hyperthyroid.

Also, I am wondering about weight loss. Like I mentioned, I lost sixteen pounds through some exercise and following a fairly reasonable diet. Now I am discouraged because I feel like the weight I lost was due to hyperthyroid and now that my dose is lowered, I'm going to stop losing and start gaining.  Is that a reasonable concern? I'm not really sure what to do about it.

I'm sorry that this is so rambling and lacking in any real questions to be answered - I just don't even know where to start. Does any of this seem typical? Has anyone had similar experiences? What needs to be my course of action here? I would be so grateful for ANY responses.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

First thing's first...you need to look at your whole thyroid picture and not focus on the TSH. TSH is a nice starting point, but hardly the whole picture.

Get your TSH, Free t4 and free t3, minimally. You should also consider getting your TPO and TSI run.

I would also ask you doctor for an ultrasound of your thyroid.

It's very possible you have an autoimmune issue and the symptoms you describe are the waxing and waning of the disease.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy buckets....that is a HUGE starting dose for someone who just needs a little boost. Wow! You feel like doo doo right now because you are hypERthyroid. What other labs have you had done...TSH isn't the whole story. Have you had T3 and T4 or Free T3 and Free T4 tested?

Your doctor needs to back off on that dose...way off.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Being hyperthyroid is the PITS - I've experienced it and just thought I might die. It was AW-FUL. I have some lingering issues, but it isn't nearly what it was when I was overmedicated. Get that fixed pronto, then see where you are. It takes about 3 months to get all of that extra medication out of your system, just FYI, it won't be a quick fix.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You asked if it's possible that a TSH of .002 isn't low enough. Actually, it's way, way, way too low. What you are describing is consisted with feeling very hyperthyroid. Your starting dose was way too high (I said that above...it bears repeating). Youalso asked if any of this is typical...yes, it's typical for someone who is on way too high of a dose.

Honestly, I'm concerned, and if I were you, I'd talk to my doctor about stopping the Synthroid immediately, then start over on a lower dose (25 or 50 mcg) after some weeks off and some new labwork.

You can gain weight while being hyperthyroid.

Really, you are very hyper. It would be helpful to see some additional labwork - Free T3 and Free T4 specifically. If your doctor is not having those tested, then honestly, you need to see a doctor who knows more about treating thyroid issues before you go completely crazy. I'm concerned...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RCJH said:


> Over the summer, I did some research to figure out why I just felt so BAD all the time, and discovered that I had nearly every textbook symptom of hypothyroidism. I had my doctor check my TSH, which was 3.36. He said that was fine. I had it checked less than a month later and it was 5.5. At that point I told him that it was NOT fine, and that I wanted medication. He put me on 88mcg of Synthroid.
> 
> I moved right after, so there was a lapse in time of about a month where I didn't have a doctor. I found a new one in my new city and at the first appointment, she ran blood work to make sure my levels were okay. At this time, I felt INCREDIBLE. I had so much energy! I never knew I could feel as healthy as I did. My TSH was .004 and she said that was okay especially if I was feeling as good as I was.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no eye rolling here!! We all have had enough of that to last a lifetime!

Here is what I think may have happened. Decisions as to your diagnosis were based on your TSH only; or so it would seem as you don't mention any other tests.

There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies that can give a false reading to the TSH, T3 and T4 as well as the FREE T3 and FREE T4.

For that reason, you need these tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

In addition, I strongly recommend an ultra sound. If any of the above tests suggest hyper, RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) instead.

It is my humble opinion you should not be on Synthroid at all at this time (opinion only,not a doctor) and you may have been Rx'd Zoloft for the wrong reasons as well.

You may find the below interesting reading. I put it all because I don't believe we have a correct diagnosis for you yet. So, read away!!

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf

bipolar/thyroid disease
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm


----------



## RCJH (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey all, thanks for the replies! This is a wealth of information! 

I have not had any other sort of blood work or tests. I called my doctor's nurse and requested them today. She was out of the office so she'll have to call me back tomorrow.


----------

